# Cleaning Ears is a Fight



## Diana Demarest (Sep 21, 2006)

My 9 month old GSD, Apollo, used to let me clean his ears no problem. I'd put him in a sit postition while my daughter distracted/baited him with a treat in her hand. I'd clean away.

As he has gotten older, he wants no part of it. He has no infection, his ears aren't red or anything, but they are getting dirty. He just keeps coming out of the sit, pulls away and turns his head and I can't get him to stay still. It is a fight and I don't want this to constantly be a bad experience for him.

Any ideas? :?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Diana Demarest said:


> My 9 month old GSD, Apollo, used to let me clean his ears no problem. I'd put him in a sit postition while my daughter distracted/baited him with a treat in her hand. I'd clean away.
> 
> As he has gotten older, he wants no part of it. He has no infection, his ears aren't red or anything, but they are getting dirty. He just keeps coming out of the sit, pulls away and turns his head and I can't get him to stay still. It is a fight and I don't want this to constantly be a bad experience for him.
> 
> Any ideas? :?


Well, while it might be better in the health forum, and might be thought of as more of a pet question, we'll still give it a shot. :wink: 

First, you want to avoid using anything to dig into the ear canal, which can push debris toward the drum.

You'll want to have a foaming cleaner ("Flush" is a good one). What you do is squirt it into the ear (this is fast) abd then hold the ear closed while you squish it around gently. You'll hear it squish squish.

Then let go and STAND BACK. The dog will do the rest. After the dog shakes out the liquid, the debris will have been moved outward, where it can be gently wiped off the rims with a cotton pad or cloth.

This requires very little tolerance on the dog's part. However, I would also incorporate gentle stroking of the ear rims in any petting, massaging, you might do, to make the ears (paws too) far more touchable in preparation for possible future vet visits.


----------



## Diana Demarest (Sep 21, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Diana Demarest said:
> 
> 
> > My 9 month old GSD, Apollo, used to let me clean his ears no problem. I'd put him in a sit postition while my daughter distracted/baited him with a treat in her hand. I'd clean away.
> ...


Thanks Connie. I wasn't sure if this was better posted in the health forum. I figured you guys would just move it if it was  

When he used to let me do this, I use those cotton square thingys. I get a bowl and squirt some of the cleaner the vet gave me and get it soaked with solution. I put in in the ear (never too far in) and massaged his ear and then pull the square out.

I think I like your technique better. My vet told me never to get water in his ears. This won't be an issue by squirting the solution directly in?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup, it got moved. :>)

No, it's how it's meant to be used; it isn't plain water. "Flush*" has both a foaming and a drying agent. 

Water is bad in the ear because of the environment it creates for bacteria and yeast. 

The dog-shaking method works very well.



*Chlorhexyderm Flush, which you get from the vet, but which is inexpensive.


----------



## Diana Demarest (Sep 21, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yup, it got moved. :>)
> 
> No, it's how it's meant to be used; it isn't plain water. "Flush" has both a foaming and a drying agent.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I will try it this afternoon and see how it goes! 

Sorry for posting it in the wrong place.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Diana Demarest said:


> ....Sorry for posting it in the wrong place.


No problem! We try to stick to working dog topics, and behavior while having ears cleaned might be borderline in the pet basic-ob range, but it's also kind of a health topic ...... and we do like to welcome new folks. :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Also, you shouldn't cleaning out the ears too often unless they are infected. Some wax is healthy & necessary.


----------



## Diana Demarest (Sep 21, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Also, you shouldn't cleaning out the ears too often unless they are infected. Some wax is healthy & necessary.


This isn't wax it is dirt. We are in the yard a lot - playing ball. 8)


----------

